# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Zanclus cornutus - Reefs Magazine - Pedro Nuno Ferreira

## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Encontrei um artigo do "nosso" Pedro Nuno Ferreira na Reefs Magazine

É com alguma surpresa que não o vejo divulgado aqui no Reefforum

O artigo encontra-se na edição de Inverno desta excelente revista associada ao Manhattan reefs forum.

Reefs Magazine

Parabéns ao Pedro N. Ferreira.

Um abraço,

----------


## Manuel Faria

Peço desculpa se estou errado mas esse artigo já foi aqui muito apresentado.
É sem dúvida um grande artigo, como alias, todos os que o Pedro Nuno assina. :Olá:   :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Só conhecia o tópico de discussão 

Zanclus canescens, cornutus, Kihikiki ou o zigzags

De qualquer forma não podia deixar de assinalar o facto de ter sido publicado numa revista internacional  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva,
> 
> Encontrei um artigo do "nosso" Pedro Nuno Ferreira na Reefs Magazine
> 
> É com alguma surpresa que não o vejo divulgado aqui no Reefforum
> 
> O artigo encontra-se na edição de Inverno desta excelente revista associada ao Manhattan reefs forum.
> 
> Reefs Magazine
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Ricardo
A razão do artigo não estar cá e de ainda não ter sido divulgado este facto, prende-se com o projecto que estou a desenvolver e que ainda não conclui. Não era para divulgar, mas agora já o fizeste :SbSourire: ... e se tudo correr bem vai haver mais...coisas interessantes :yb665: ...adeus até ao meu regresso.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Viva Ricardo
> A razão do artigo não estar cá e de ainda não ter sido divulgado este facto, prende-se com o projecto que estou a desenvolver e que ainda não conclui. Não era para divulgar, mas agora já o fizeste... e se tudo correr bem vai haver mais...coisas interessantes...adeus até ao meu regresso.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Boas 

Esperamos anciosamente pelas novidades :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Sempre atento Ricardo Pinto! Não conhecia essa revista online, obrigado por partilhares!!!

Parabéns ao Pedro Nuno Ferreira  :Smile:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens Pedro, fui excelente topico e artigo !

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Só conhecia o tópico de discussão 
> 
> Zanclus canescens, cornutus, Kihikiki ou o zigzags
> 
> De qualquer forma não podia deixar de assinalar o facto de ter sido publicado numa revista internacional


Tens toda a razão :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Pracima:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Vc perdeu esse outro zanclus  ?

"I presently do not keep Zanclus as I want to pursue other experiences"

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Vc perdeu esse outro zanclus  ?
> 
> "I presently do not keep Zanclus as I want to pursue other experiences"


 :Olá: Viva
Eu traduzo a frase para que percebas melhor




> Presentemente não mantenho Zanclus porque quero seguir outras experiências...


alguém mantém :Wink: ...e deve manter muitos outros peixes que fui trocando, oferecendo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Fala Pedro eu entendi o que escreveu, mas queria saber o destino do zanclus, até agora pela thread aqui do forum todos se perderam alguns seus, outro do mathias, joel (pelo que me lembre de memoria). O meu foi vendido, mas nao sei se ainda está vivo.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5012&page=16



O seu ainda está vivo ? Essa é a duvida, nao se vc mantem ele ou nao... isso tá claro. O que quero entender é se existe algum caso de sucesso a longo prazo desse animal

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Fala Pedro eu entendi o que escreveu, mas queria saber o destino do zanclus, até agora pela thread aqui do forum todos se perderam alguns seus, outro do mathias, joel (pelo que me lembre de memoria). O meu foi vendido, mas nao sei se ainda está vivo.
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5012&page=11
> 
> O seu ainda está vivo ? Essa é a duvida, nao se vc mantem ele ou nao... isso tá claro. O que quero entender é se existe algum caso de sucesso a longo prazo desse animal


 :Olá: Viva
Nem todos se perderam mas não sei onde param...quero dizer nadam e presumo que ainda nadem e inclusive fui buscar um que era de outra pessoa mas no transporte perdeu-se. Não sei o que consideras longo prazo, mas se 4 anos e meio servir... :SbSourire: 
Mais do que o longo prazo, primeiro é necessário perceber como funciona e depois o resto acontece, como tem acontecido com muitas espécies. Aqui por exemplo tens mais exemplos com outras espécies 
*Keeping Difficult Species - Thinking Inside the Box*

e aqui tens mais outro excelente exemplo e aqui podes ver os vídeos

É importante que entendas que para se proteger activamente a natureza temos de a compreender e a aventura do _Zanclus_, dos _Oxymonacanthus longirostris_, e de ... outra coisa em que me vou meter :yb665:  é que fazem a diferença e isso sim é proteger activamente a natureza e compreende-la, é evoluir...quando me lembro como as coisas eram há 22 ou 32 anos atrás...que diferença...os muitos "impossíveis" foram deixando de o ser, e deram muito trabalho e alguns ainda dão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Ele estava contigo desde 2003 ? Se for isso é um record até o momento, pois a thread começou em 2006, estava usando ela como referencia da longevidade deste exemplar seu




> Boa tarde
> 
> Depois de ter escrito noutro tópico sobre a adição de um Zanclus ao “cardume”

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ele estava contigo desde 2003 ? Se for isso é um record até o momento, pois a thread começou em 2006, estava usando ela como referencia da longevidade deste exemplar seu


 :Olá: Viva 
Não, não estava comigo desde 2003 e não é nenhum recorde nem tão pouco eu procuro isso. Como disse o que procuro é conhecer, aprender, evoluir. Além disso só há muito pouco tempo navego em fóruns por isso tenho muito mais experiência acumulada e vivida fora de fóruns do que nos fóruns, o que implica muita coisa não documentada. Há vários exemplos de longevidade acima de 3 anos, o Paul Baldassano é um deles com 5 anos, o Michael Stern será outro com 4 anos e meio, e há mais, um deles escreveu-me há pouco tempo e talvez venha cá a Portugal... e muitos outros há que não documentam ou escrevem em fóruns, talvez porque pessoas da minha geração não tiveram esses hábitos simplesmente porque nem havia internet como a conhecemos e mesmo que houvesse nem todos gostam de escrever e até mesmo de partilhar informação. 

Como escrevi no artigo (que vou ter de traduzir para Português :SbSourire: ), e que espero sirva para por um ponto final por agora, presentemente não mantenho Zanclus e quero me afastar para que a experiência vivida assente e amadureça, e depois voltarei a ter com mais à vontade, mais confiança...




> *CONCLUSION*
>  I presently do not keep _Zanclus_ as I want to pursue other experiences. Also, I want this experience to sink in so that one day I can get back to keeping these fish, but with a far more confident attitude and better preparation.


Entretanto e até lá, estou obviamente disponível para ajudar  e esclarecer quem de facto reúna condições e pretenda prosseguir, e sublinho, quem de facto reuna condições e pretenda prosseguir, porque continua, pelo menos por enquanto e presumo que até que as condições de recolha, manuseamento e transporte sejam corrijidas/melhoradas, a ser um peixe dificil, exigente, e não pode haver duvidas ou hesitações de quem quer que seja que pretenda prosseguir e para isso normalmente é necessário temperamento calmo, observador, rigoroso, paciente, confiante, determinado - recolhi esponja muitas vezes sob vento do mar forte, gelado, a chover e lembro-me de ter até de sair da água por estar a deixar de sentir as pernas e os pés quando não usava fato de 5mm e botas. 

Quanto ao meu tópico e experiencia serem uma referência, há pelo menos outro tópico bem mais antigo e mais longo do que o meu, seja como for não penso nisso. Penso sim e procurei sempre, documentar com detalhe, coisa que muitos outros por esse mundo fora com mais dados e tempo de experiência vivido não fizeram. Apenas ficaria satisfeito se o que eu vivi e documentei com detalhe o melhor que pude, servir para ajudar a evolução do conhecimento sobre esta espécie e assim activamente contribuir para a sua protecção e melhoria de condições de vida, tanto entre nós os entusiastas dos recifes domésticos como na natureza.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

